# Resident Evil 5 "Control Scheme Changed to Controller"



## youth1nas1a (Sep 26, 2009)

When I start Resident Evil 5, if I move my mouse I get a message at the top-left corner of my screen that says "Control Scheme Changed to Controller" and if I move my mouse again a second after that it will say "Control Scheme Changed to Keyboard."

Anyway, if I try to go into the settings to change graphic settings and stuff, and push down on my keyboard, it automatically changes settings to the RIGHT, like my right arrow key is stuck or something. I have no idea what's causing it and this is really irritating, as I just bought this game and want to play it really badly, but Capcom's support is terrible.

Windows Vista Home SP1
Logitech G5 Mouse
Standard IBM USB Keyboard
Logitech Dual Action Controller(don't plan on using it in the game, tried unplugging it)
2.4 GHZ Processor AMD 64
2 GB Ram
NVidia GForce 8800 GTS

Anything else you need to know, just ask. I think it's some sort of input problem, though.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey Youth,

Can you try borrowing a keyboard from a friend to see if it works better. Even if you need to get a new keyboard there are nice ones from Logitech that are around $13.


----------



## youth1nas1a (Sep 26, 2009)

yes, I will try that. But, in the mean time, does anyone else have any advice?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Try uninstalling the Logitech controller, then reboot and play the game.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi youth1nas1a,
RE5 is made in a way that when you press a keyboard key on the start screen, the controls will change to keyboard
and you press a button from a gamepad, the controls will change to gamepad
so try to unplug the controller and try the keyboard and mouse
the game is great with keyboard and mouse, not like RE 4


----------



## UDAZombie (Nov 4, 2009)

Here's my issue:
I have an XBOX 360 controller. And I have Pinnacle controller programming software. But no matter how I run the game, with or without Pinnacle, the game keeps reporting in the top left corner of the screen that it is changing from keyboard to controller to keyboard to controller. And the controlls won't stay with what they are supposed to 
do, they seem to cycle through various profiles.

I prefer to use a combination of mouse and controller. Is there any way to lock in the keyboard/mouse setup (since I have programming software) and keep the game from detecting the controller as a 360?

I sent this question to Capcom, and here was their response:
The game is designed to use either the mouse & keyboard or the Xbox 360 controller for PC. The game will jump profiles based on which controls you are physically using? I don't believe there is any way to combine the use of the mouse & controller.

Which is completely absurd because I've been playing this way over a decade. And this is the first game with this problem of over-autochecking. There has to be an ini file that can be adjusted.......


----------



## fatjoefatfat (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey,

try downloading "x360ce vibmod 3.1.0.4 BETA3".
It's a XBOX-Gamepad emulator. Place the files in the game directory.
It worked for me.

Mod edit....
Download: http://www.tocaedit.com/IB/index.php?automodule=downloads&showfile=44 (website safe to download from)


----------

